# Why are betta fish so addictive?



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

I got my first betta fish over a month ago and a short time later purchased my second one - both are spoiled in individual 5 gallon tanks. I never imagined a betta would be such an entertaining and cute little pet. Now I find myself going to the pet shop just to "look" and having to resist the urge to buy them all up! 

Why do others find bettas so addictive? Has anyone figured out who on this forum has the most bettas?


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Bettas are like potato chips, you can't have just one and it's hard to stop getting more once you've started. 

I think there are members who have well over 20 on here.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I think part of it is because when you get a Betta, you also get to give him a new, better home. Seeing them in the little containers they are sold in and then seeing them in their big tanks at home makes such a difference. Like when I got mine, he seemed like he had given up flaring at the other bettas next to him and wouldn't move around too much but now that he has his own tank he spends the entire day swimming around and flaring at my fingers or mirror.
Also you get to play decorator with the tanks.


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

Agreed- I always feel sorry for the bettas in the tiny cups and it makes me so happy to see my boys thriving in their big tanks. And playing decorator is for sure a fun hobby!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

dark is so right. they are potato chips lmao... or well a doreto or even a drop of chocolat..

ive always admired them and my family never let me have them.. i sat on reptiles for the longest time. which i also think are like potatos lol now that im older i decided hey ima get one... ive been lookin at petco for a wiel for a pretty one. there always dead or got like guys coming outa there gills =[ i finaly rescued one last night.. im so excited... im loving wathcing this little guy swim around. not quite sure why... its almost making me whant to go in my basement and bring up all my 10gallons [like 20 of them] and make my old 200g a huge female tank maby a female+ comunity  

lol i must agree there verry addictive tho lol


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I had one but then i bought a 40g breeder and divided it, so now i have 7 LOL

Bettas are VERY addictive.


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

40 gallons, wow! Have you posted pics?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My daughter are both betta lovers, we currently have 5 males and 4 females. My daughter recently decided that once all her gold fish die, she's converting her 50 gallon to a sorority! My 30 gallon is currently the sorority tank.

Addictive? OH YEAH!!!
:-D


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice!:-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

because rescuing bettas is easier than rescuing dogs. and not as costly :lol: I dunno. I HAVE FOURTEEN!!! not including the 20 fry >.>


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

@lillylark

yep 8D

Heres my thread here, along with all my bettas c:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=83993


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

wow that is verry nice. i think i might do that myself now. i only have 1 atm.. but i have a huge 50+yr old 50gallon i might throw some plexiglass [black]in it and make it 5 little tanks and use it for males  then just use my 200g for females.. [my hopes anyways] XD


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I reckon. After my poor female Athena died, I planned to replace her with a dwarf gourami. Pfft, like that would happen after I saw the bettas. I ended up with a 6-girl sorority instead.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahahaha betta addiction for the win!


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

I had my first betta for a little over a year back in the day. And back then, nano tanks weren't in and there wasn't much to choose from. Then I randomly went out to buy some food for my doggies and saw a beautiful mustard gas betta and found out they had many many tanks to choose from....and that started the whole thing....*sigh* haha I love all my bettas though!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol i decided to rescue my betta last night then got on here and was lookin thrue.. now i want a mustard sooooooo bad XD even the name sounds tough ^.^ but im a unemployed guy in school lmao no money not to mention id bet they fetch a pretty penny

id personaly never use anything for a fishie that was "cute" like most people want. id prefer a big ugly tank cause i know hell have his room to swim and play <3 lol


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder if any of the people on here will ever be featured on that one TV show, "Animal Hoarders"...I don't think I've seen an episode that involved fish yet! haha


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

hahaha that would be amazing... give it a year or so i bet there will be. but itl prob be some person who whinks 1/4g w/o water changes is ok =[ tho id love to see some1 from here on there lmao at least the episode wouldnt make me sad and feel bad for the fishie fishes lol


----------



## cherrybello (Aug 8, 2011)

I got 3 within 3 month period. One was to keep my bf company because he moved here from inter-state... but he can't keep it at his apartment because they don't allow any sort of pets. Now I have all 3 of them, and I am thinking about getting a big tank and dividing it so I can house them all. I have a feeling I won't stop yet... xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lillylark said:


> I wonder if any of the people on here will ever be featured on that one TV show, "Animal Hoarders"...I don't think I've seen an episode that involved fish yet! haha


<<< will be on that show very soon 
xDDD except... I'd have to be mistreating them to be on the show so... I take it back!!! There'll be a new show xD


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

only way i could see someone on here being on that show is if they have a huge pool full of females and males in mayonnaise jars all around there house...

i think all of us here are WAY above that


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

<<< is above that.

xDDD except... I am missing the pool part...hmm.... XD And I don't have mayo jars I got tubs and bins and tubs and tanks and tanks


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

sena me and u reply to each other i think your rubbing off on me... i found myself going into my basement last night and pullin up 15 20g 5 20longs and 3 40gallon breeders lol... there all sitting there with there with dust and grime all ovr my room lmao... im becoming a HOARDER >:'( and iv only got one so far XD


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, trust me. I know!

I started with one in a 5 gallon, ended up splitting it 3 times, and soon enough I had 12!

I am now down to 5.. 4 in my room and one in the spare room, I gave alot of mine away because I couldn't take care of that many and it wasn't fair to the fish.

I suggest so you don't have the same problems I do.. Either divide (I HATE DIVIDING but to each is own) or down grade to a few 1 gallon tanks (like I have). Despite what people think, 1g tanks are PERFECT for bettas if given proper care and is planted with ornaments and plants, good luck!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol well i planned on dividing up the 20s maby 2-3 ways. and thought of eather starting big tank for females in eather a 40 or my 200 downstairs [that i OBVIOUSLY coulnt pick up myself lmao] personally i like the thought of a huge planted sorority but what idk what if i decide to breed a little.. then ill be kinda screwed having to reorange everything and i have a gut feeling if i get a pretty female then have lovly fry. ima want to do it again with a dif male n female.. and again.. and again [not for pure profit tho more for making beautiful fish for loving homes..at first tho.] and ill end up changing the decor all the time -.- lol then again i could always keep those for only looks  gah im addicted and i already know it lmao


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Each of my males have their own tubs or tanks, Spartan with temporary danios, and my females together in the 20  trust me if I had the time and room I'd have everything set up better lol. For now some of my boys are in 1-3 gallons, and the 10 gallon tank.. 

LOL Pyro!! XD lucky you though.. Have more tanks lol.

And lol yeah got my 20 healthy babies too! Only for good homes  may end up putting some on here (pay for shipping deal) in next couple of month.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol i may steal one from you then  [not realy] ..

but lucky me for so many tanks.. then again not so lucky me cuz everything from 50g down has no filter lights or anything they was for reptiles lmao so i have a butt load of nice tanks. no decor no lights and no filters lmaoo


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Because they are cute and I can't go away from cute things!(Keeps looking at betta)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmmm pyro true lol. But I may get a 29 gallon that the guy rigged the light and filter system together (I DONT KNOW HOW!) which then when my friend got it they had to get rid of the filter and there is just the light now lol. and lol wouldn't have to steal one


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

would to have to steal one i seen the clasified its like $20-40shipping w/o the cost of the bettas lmao im not the kinda guy to buy a 100$ fish.. if i did it better be a big shark or make tasty dinners for the next year lol

but iv never seen one with a light n filter rigged lol heck my 35 has a 5gal hood on it to light up a lil and a screen over it i made for reptiles thts got a desk lamp lmao.. tho i can take hood off now its dieing and berly lights up.. but im to lazy too lmao 5.5gal hood over a 35g.. but my rooms pretty bright so its more for a cosmetic look rly XD it just light up the center of the tank wer ei have a ship reck decor thing lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL well it'd be just shipping and handling cost - no price for the betta  Not until I get a better line going (actual Thai bettas bred).

Aaaand this just proves the betta addiction -.-


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

LMAO i am at the point right now im lookin for a mustard gas iv seen a few pics and im in LOVe.. lmao id kill for one of any gender atm  nt to mix up species but to have the beautiful guy/gal  i seen one that was a ct mg had red tips on tail then yellow then his body and base was black.. oh i fell in love.. kept reading it was dead </3 now im on the search for one of any kind to have a mg companion lol... proves how addicted ive gotten.. and iv been a owner for liek what.. 3 days? XD 

im planning on goin out to petco to get some rat food for my collony.. i have a huge erg im walking in the door with 2-4 more bettas of various conditions..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahahaha I know right xDD I'm aiming to complete my rainbow of colors with finding a green betta... lol. And a cellophone. And albino/white.... xD it'll never end


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

gl lol im more after the pretty/sick ones then all the colors in the rainbow.. tho once/if i get sorority goin i prob will be after all the colors -.-


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> hahahaha I know right xDD I'm aiming to complete my rainbow of colors with finding a green betta... lol. And a cellophone. And albino/white.... xD it'll never end


yeah... there are SO many colors and color combinations out there, not to mention fin types. I no longer have a VT (boy) and I really miss having one now.... your new yellow VT makes me want to go visit Petco this weekend!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

awe poor joy =[ if i cld id send u some from up here when i go to petco later.. but the petco here always has ct only and every time i go EVERY single one is dead </3 in the last month ev time ive gone [at least once a week] there bettas are belly up =[ but if i see all those dead bettas when i go ima have to run to walmart and rescue another lol =[ hate seeing 20 dead bettas ='[


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

that stinks that your petco doesn't take care of their bettas 
my local Petco keep their water clean and mostly they all look good. Not great but good. I saw one dead girl when I was setting up my sorority and let the employee know about it. I dont go to walmart much, if ever, but I don't think my local WM sells fish anymore. I have no clue though lol


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

...Because I SAID SO.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

yea both walmarts around here take 10x bettr care of bettas thn our petco.. even tho walmarts upgraded to small way overstocked tanks for there fish i prefer them over petco we dont have a petsmart.. family owned stores dont carry betta im almost tempted to try and breed them and sell them to them just so people can enjoy a happy HEALTHY betta from day 1. petco.. there cups have so much poo usaly look like they left 12 goldies in there for a few days then put the betta in... its gross.. 90% the time theres a orange organ thing stickin out there gills iv seen some realy pretty greens and yellows at petco but they die within like 5 days of getting them in =[


edit: and few of my family work at the walmarts and can vouche the betta ARNT fed at all. yet they live longer then petcos =[


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ That's becasue less food = less poop = less ammonia. It's a not very nice way of making sure they don't have to clean the fish as much. 

I'm being forced cold turkey on my addiction. After my beautiful Apollo died yesterday, I've recieved maternal orders to break down his lovely 5 gal instead of restocking with a betta or starting a CRS colony. 

Still, when I leave home I will have a 14 litre, a 15 litre, my 20 litre/5 gal, my 5 gal hex and my 60 litre/16 gal sorority.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

theres usaly still alot of poop tho  just not black water like petcos here.. but still alot =[

*also has no clue what crs is*


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Crystal red shrimp. They are kind of a step up from red cherries - fancier, harder to breed, white and red striped. Much more expensive, too. To my knowledge, there is nowhere in my city that sells them so it could be good.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

OOOOHHHH!

on another note my addiction hit quick  i just got my first betta like 45hrs ago lol i went to petco and seen 30 preety half moons and crowns all belly up :'[ went down the street to walmart planning on just a pleco for the bettas 20g when i drop him in. and i found me another pretty boy... pics soon he was in there new shipment [todays] he was in a blue 'tank' but VERRY verry dirty little white stuff all ovr his cup.. he looks like hell be a mg vt not a big fan of vt but HAD to save him and as iv previously stated im in luv with mg.. lol hes bobbin in a 1g bottle atm [for bettr pics wen i take him out] i cant tell what color he is he looks black but when i shined my phones camera light on him he had hints of green and blue on his lower tail and his tails a orange not dark or faint but orange. looks like might have fin rot =[ but god i didnt know betta fever hit so quick.. i wlda kept tanks running for the 2yrs i didnt have fish if id had known lol 

on the down side i wanted a female.. only female they had was a pretty one she was white with purple looked maby like a hm but it said crown [then again my veilds lid said ct and i had switch alot around] but she had the orange thing i see in so many bettas outa her gills. she was swimming sideways [side up] and i knew she was doomed. and i had no idea how to help her id had gotten attached and then shed belly up n id cry =[

on the other hand my ct hes sitting in his hlf gallon in the 35 and is making a HUGE bubble nest im so happy  hes not hiding or anything.. also the new one isnt shy  he was flowing my finger in his cup ^.^ GAH BETTA FEVER shutting up now befor i talk myself into goin back to wm lol


----------



## sorrelhorse1 (Aug 12, 2011)

I picked up a dragon mustard delta at my LPS the other day for $6. WHOOP!!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol ill give ya 10 for it lmaooooo

actualy i took some 80deg water from my establisghed goldie tank and i put him in it to bob for a hr or so now. just dropped him in the water an i was literaly watching his color go greenish near his tail hes still changing as we speak.. im in PURE AWE!! he went from pitch black to a dark blk but in his tail he has a small shade of green =]


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

heres my update... aint he pretty?  this will also be posted in deseases cuz think he might have fin rot. not sure =[ inform me if so plz so he can be treated asap =]

ps some pics r lighter then others just from the way he was sitting in the container


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

HEHE betta addiction for THE WIN

also best medication for fin rot: clean warm water!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol ikr? go in for rat food see there dead betas n no pleco. then decide well damn.. ill go to wm.. see a few beauts and decide to take home one who had a small chance  btw water clean. temp 80.1deg  i think im on a role sofar ^.^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've had bettas come home with me with fin rot and within a couple days to a week BOOM no fin rot  no medication either =D The magic of proper care...


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol you think its rot tho? looks like it might be a MG tho im sure u cant make a veil'd flair his tail.. kinda a shame hed be beautiful if he did =[ lol he might just be a choc or something idk ^.^ not color expert XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cannot make VT flare??? I own VT. And only VT males  Two pictures to prove it AND my avatar.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

wow beautifull i was always told veil dont flare tail howd u get them to do it? they just rly happy and healthy? or did you have to tic them off? both my vt and ct are swimming around loving there new homes and neather did a tail flare [ct did a mild one when he seen his reflection as seen in my other post]


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

btw ur orange one.. absolutly GORGEOUS! u get those all from a lpt? or from people on here?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

There are three reasons why Bettas are addictive...

1) It's fun to make a perfect little home for them, care for them and bring them away from horrid care from pet stores. Just looking at them and knowing they are happy because of you, makes you want more.

2) They come in all sizes, shapes, colors and personality. There are no two Bettas alike!

3) This forum. If I never joined this forum, I would have been happy with 2. But no, everyone comes on every day with new bettas, more ideas that allow you to keep a few more, talk talk talk. It's hard to keep your numbers down when everyone else is buying more Bettas lol

I have 11, 6 boys and 5 girls. I have 10 empty tanks here... and it's so hard not to pick up another boy. But, I need to keep the ones I have in tip top shape! When I loose one, I'll get another  Best thing with Betta is, you gotta know your limit!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

caring for bettas and seeing them happy makes a person happy which then you release endorphins and that happiness you seek to re-create .. same as with gaming .. drugs .. sugar .. caffeine .. alcohol .. smoking .. chocolate .. facebook .. forums .. etc etc etc .. and pretty much any other activity that you do that causes your body to release endorphins and make you happy .. you become addicted to the endorphin rush .. which makes you want to do the "thing" over and over and over ^_^

*forms a betta anonymous support group .. need to manage that addition =D


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Veiltails do flare, just as much as any other tail type 

Yours is not a MG betta though, I'll post a picture of my MG betta, Freddy. I think yours just might be a red veiltail, with a black head. Give him a few days to settle and see what his colors turn into 










My first month owning Bettas was crazy, I got a new betta every week. We only have one store that sells them, and I don't go often. I think that's all that saved me. So far I have only purchased one new betta in over 2 months, and he was a breeder betta I plan to use for breeding.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

@pitloves he also has black trim on his fens  like a penstripe  also blues and green scales are aprearing in the base of his fins on his back if anything i think he might be a blue with orange fins or maby even look just like yours sofar still black and orange with like 3 rows of blue and green near dorsal. all black.. but in my eyes he looks like a mg atm  dont rewen that for me you meany lmao


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Wheeeeelllll then! LOL 

Mine is taken in natural LED light with no flash, so that's my guys natural colors. The photos of yours look to be a black body/red fin betta with some green. I have a female that looks the same, a local breeder called her a black with a red wash (she has the green too!). There are others on here that know colors better than me, I know the obvious colors and types  Personally, I'd congrats you on you MG cause I really don't care about colors, but someone else might and I wouldn't want you to all weird if someone corrected you down the road  Either way he's gorgeous, veiltails are my favorite and I hope to own a pure red one someday


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well as my sig says hes unknown.. for all i nkow in a few days he could go coper -.- or even stay all black like a choc. but he kinda looks mg to me.. tho not a pro and idk how to make him flare. but also just got him so dont wana stress him too much by trying get a good pic for you guys.. and only camera i have is on my phone... vry crappy coloring i know =[ but its better then me just saying oh he looks like... with a fain color of... and a hint of... lol  i planned on puting his pic in the beta pics when hes done changing colors completly/most of the way  cause he may have a red tail but then again he may go yellow :Omaby all his black is amonia burns and hes a brilliant green hard telling at this point just gona keep him in 80deg water prop fed prop water changes and hope to find out soon.. but as i said mg in my eyes.. till he proves me wrong XD


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Either way, he's handsome  I know what ya mean though, every time I got a new fish I wanted great pictures to show him off! But, I didn't want to stress him out either. Usually 4 days, and I have good pictures. Good luck!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks and happy uhm... betta-ing?  lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pyro, Crayola (my avatar) had to be next to another male betta. My Maine... I have no idea he likes to. He even flares at nothing, or his reflection, or a piece of paper, or another betta... He's just "that guy" lol. Spartan is the orange boy, 3 in February, and he is just... happy I guess. I even interact with each betta which they seem to love. They jump, Spartan even begs  (looks at me, nose fast to the top, looks at me, nose to top xD), And it must be good for them lol. Spartan's my man though! xD

You know the addiction is bad when your fish is your man. xDDD (don't tell my boyfriend that...)


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

hmmm i know you can use a mirror. i tried that with my ct last night he was just like staring at it. no flair no nothin. he just sat there.. lol i have the feeling he was thinkin eather "hmm wonder who that guy is" or "ooh pretty fish *stare*" lol 

but a realy happy update i hav the vt bobbing on the other side of the tank [didnt want hav then close together makin them flaring and stressin each other out wiel i slept] and i woke up to find the vt made a HUGE bubble nest i put in a floating plastic plant last night cuz the sinkin one creeped him out being soo big. and he made a huge nest completely around the container and a small 5-6row one around the whole plant. also hes still black and seem amazed by the bigger white goldie. hes swimming around alot with kinda a half flare. [even when no goldies are near him] i wish hed stay still you can tell hes not completly flaired the tail has folds were its still layin on one side or the other but soo beautiful. <33

but the ct just dont seem to care about the goldies. vt is like "OOOO FISHIES "


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha nice! Yeah my El Dorado is using a white bucket for now and basically you can almost hear him saying: "bucket buuucket bucketbucket buuucket I'm in a buuucket" and he DOESN'T care -.-

maybe it's the personalities that make them addicting? xDD


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm no longer allowed to look at the betta stock when I go to pick up new water weekly. If I did I'd end up with at least a new fish a week. Someday.. when I have more house and more money


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Totally agree. LOL

My friend and her convo with someone:
person: "how many pets do you have?"
her: "two cats a dog and a fish. But you should see the girl who lives next to me. She's got fish everywhere."


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lmao sena lolol buchet.. bucket... omg now its in my head lmao maby my vt wld be like joo..hou juh joo juh joo juce bottle. juce bottle joo juh joo juh juh juh juh joo juh joo juh juce bottle lmao.... hes in a 1g clear tropicana bottle with most of the top cut off lol i think ima run by petco later and pick up a 40g breeder tank for them and section it off with black pleci glass.. or shld i go with clear to let them hav fun and flair?  but thnkfully petco now has no fish so i wont be tempted XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahahaha juice bottle  yeah I have mostly happy go lucky bettas, Iloveyou bettas, Nemphis the I'm unsure about you betta, my I'm-so-eggy-I-can't-swim female xD


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well lets see i got a ZOMG betta who is scared of everything it seems [almost scared to show him the airator he might mess his tank lol other one seems UBER social all like "FIZZIE FIZZIE FIZZIE FIZZIE NOOOO COME BACK FIZZIE ...*FISH GONE* JUST KEEP SWIMMING JUST KEEP SWIMMING... OOO A BUBBLE!..JUST KEEP SWIMMING...OO FIZZHIE!!" lmao


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

once .. i was giving nimbus his daily mirror exercise .. and it literally scared the poop out of him .. he was flaring at himself and then *bloop* .. i was like O_O wut !! no way !!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lmaoooo omg that is PRICELESS!!! i need to go get a hand mirror now lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Apparently flaring helps constipation  that's what I found out on this site.

Anywho unsuscribing, going to keep to myself and make many people happy: So, sorry for derailing this thread and if I've come across as (can't use word I want)... Rude. Pm or whatever. Cya


----------

